# Pres. Monson is a Utes Fan



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Even Pres. Monson like the Utes more than BYU. This one is for Dodger


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Blasphemy! Who altered that video? They're gonna get struck down


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

FOLLOW THE PROPHET AND YOU WON'T GO ASTRAY!!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Very creative and nicely done.


----------

